# Wednesday, Due Date



## luvUPcamping (Mar 1, 2012)

After months of research and internet searches, we decided to try for an OUTBACK. If Mother Nature cooperates, we will pick up our new baby 2005 25RSS on Wednesday. We are not looking forward to having her out of the road for the first time in a snow storm. We are gonna have to spend today snow blowing a spot for her in the yard. When we started this process in Jan. we only had 3 inches of snow and now we have 18".

We are moving up from a Jayco pop-up, which was great to haul with our Toyota Sienna, but a pain to pack. More of a pain to dry out when we had to pack it up from camping in the rain. We are going to keep it for those long trip. Blue Ridge Parkway last year was amazing but can not imagine trying to do all those switch backs and hills on the way off the parkway to the campgrounds at night with a TT-lol We are hoping to do a trip out to Yellowstone and one to Sebastion Beach in Florida still before the kids all graduate. Then we will probable sell it.

We are from Northern Lower Michigan and we make one week long camping trip out of state each year and one week long camping trip each year to somewhere in the Upper Penisula of Michigan, where I grew up. The rest are closer 2-3 day trips most weekends. These trips are what I am eager to have the Outback for. All ready to just hook up and go.

Favorite places we have camped: Hocking Hills, Ohio; Fayette, UP Michigan; Muskallonge Lake, UP Michigan

Type of camping: We always camp at State or National Parks to support the continuing management of our forest area's.

We are eagerly anticipating our first camping excursion, and wonder if we will use the water in the camper or still camp dry?-lol

Can't sleep at night, so excited to get my baby on Wed.
Happy camping,


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations!









Sounds like you're going to enjoy the step up to a TT. Don't be surprised if you get spoiled and don't want to rough it in the Jayco. I had dreams of "retro" camping after we got our Outback, but now know it will probably never happen. The Outback's way to comfy!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

luvUPcamping said:


> After months of research and internet searches, we decided to try for an OUTBACK. If Mother Nature cooperates, we will pick up our new baby 2005 25RSS on Wednesday. We are not looking forward to having her out of the road for the first time in a snow storm. We are gonna have to spend today snow blowing a spot for her in the yard. When we started this process in Jan. we only had 3 inches of snow and now we have 18".
> 
> We are moving up from a Jayco pop-up, which was great to haul with our Toyota Sienna, but a pain to pack. More of a pain to dry out when we had to pack it up from camping in the rain. We are going to keep it for those long trip. Blue Ridge Parkway last year was amazing but can not imagine trying to do all those switch backs and hills on the way off the parkway to the campgrounds at night with a TT-lol We are hoping to do a trip out to Yellowstone and one to Sebastion Beach in Florida still before the kids all graduate. Then we will probable sell it.
> 
> ...


I hope you won't be pulling the 25RSS with your Sienna


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I had the same reaction as Insomniak--pulling the 25RSS with a Toyota Sienna? Wow.

What are you really using to tow?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Please tell us you're kidding on towing your TOYOTA SIENNA. It has (at best) 3500-lb. towing capacity

If you're not kidding, did the person selling it say you were OK to tow a 25RSS with this mini van? WOW!!!

The 2005 25RSS has a shipping weight of 5275...then add in battery...awning...water..propane tanks...food...camping stuff...and you'll be close to 7,000lbs

Please for the sake of your family and the families on the road around you....DONT TOW WITH THAT!!!


----------



## luvUPcamping (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG- No we are not towing with the mini-van-lol Sorry to give that impression. We will be using a 07 Chevy Avalanche. We didn't know if we would have to get a 21 or 23 outback but we talked to others who use an Avalanche and said it does fine. They changed the towing rating of the Avalanche on the newer models, since the transmission keep going out. We won't be going more then a 3-4 hours from home and will save the pop-up and Sienna set up for when we head out of state of on long distance trips. Thank you for all the concern though. We brought it home yesterday on a very gusty day and white knuckled it for a few hours. Finally the wind died down and you couldn't even feel we were pulling it. We do want to fine tune the distribution hitch before our next trip. It was set for the sellers ford.

Happy Camping. I love the Outback and can not wait to get rid of some snow so I can get it all set up-lol


----------



## luvUPcamping (Mar 1, 2012)

Yea, I know. The transmission probable couldn't hold up to the towing and that is why they change the rating. My husband is the auto guy, but they changed something else in the newer Avalanches. We are rated at 7,500 for the truck and will not be hauling with the water tanks filled and we don't take grills, bikes, or firewood with us (due to the Ash Bore, you can not bring in wood in most Michigan parks).


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

I towed my 250Rs which is the newer model 25rss to Sebastian, Florida. In fact, I have been here since the end of December. I leave for home (Massachusetts) at the end of this month. If you get a really good hitch setup, you won't need the pop up (at least not for the trip to Sebastian).


----------



## luvUPcamping (Mar 1, 2012)

funbikerchick said:


> I towed my 250Rs which is the newer model 25rss to Sebastian, Florida. In fact, I have been here since the end of December. I leave for home (Massachusetts) at the end of this month. If you get a really good hitch setup, you won't need the pop up (at least not for the trip to Sebastian).


Have you found any "treasure" while there? My son's wants to forgo his "senior trip" to come down to do some treasure hunting with his metal detector on the beach. I would just enjoy camping by the ocean. A new and different experience then camping out in the woods.


----------

